# How in-depth is your worldbuilding?



## NerdyCavegirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Judging by input from various writing forums, I'm a little too meticulous. I think not, at least not for me. I see the world as cycles, connections, and tiny sensory details most people don't notice. Mountains and deserts don't just form wherever, certain plants only grow in certain places, and cultures evolve from other cultures. My notes start with the size of our Earth and facts about the internal structure, but I don't change anything more in-depth than plate tectonics. Too much math when you change the circumference or axial tilt. Was gonna try starting the tectonics from the beginning, but that's also too much math. I do topography-based weather patterns to place climates and biomes, and cultural timelines in 2500 year increments from 10,000 BC-0, and 250 year increments from 1 AD-1750 AD. If I don't, I'm too plagued by logical inconsistencies to write, but if I put in the effort, the goats and cocaine are naturally in all the right places. How meticulous do others get?


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 2, 2016)

Said this before, I say it again.

Decades ago, I did far to much world building.  Upwards of a dozen.  Eventually, it dawned on me that planets are *big* and my 'worlds' could be more accurately described as 'parts of worlds.'  So I consolidated from a dozen plus down to two and one or two other pieces that just don't fit.  Both of my principle worlds are terraformed - geography and atmosphere altered by aliens tens of thousands of years ago, who then went on to import everything that wasn't a single cell organism.  The primary world is around half earths size, and is maybe 70% land.  A dang big chunk of it is 'great unknown southern plains.'  The other is about 90% ocean, and boasts just two land masses that could be considered continents, one of which has a very strange geography. 

I did have to make some unusual calls - no preexisting multi-cellular life means no ancient forests which means no coal, which made metal working difficult until I added solar forges and hot burning fumar trees.  Some petroleum, not much.  

The aliens occupied the one planet for at least 30,000 years before bringing in humans.  During that time they did all sorts of things.  As to what those things are - well, I'll find out when I write the stories.  The one I did during the last NaNo implied a sort of war between two different alien races way back then.  The vast majority of the aliens were killed or fled during a demonic invasion about 3000 years ago.  The servitor peoples they'd brought in - including humans - survived, grew, and turned a series of work camps and isolated outposts into nations, or they collapsed into barbarism.

History of the principle nation on the main world starts around 1500 - 1700 years ago.  They went from an island nation to a quasi roman style empire over the course of a couple centuries, and despite some hard knocks are still around.  

I have maps, timelines, genealogies, and descriptions of various cities, provinces, and countries.  Enough to lay an incomplete foundation.  When it comes to writing the actual stories, well, I still make up a *lot* of stuff on the fly, be it house heraldry, regional foods, or clothing styles.

Enough worldbuilding to make a foundation is one thing.  Too much worldbuilding gets in the way of actual writing.


----------



## Drakevarg (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think there's any such thing as "too much" worldbuilding, not really. If all you're trying to do is write a book then yeah, getting down to the nitty-gritty of plate tectonics when they never actually feature into your story is just wasting time. But for some, myself included, just coming up with how all the pieces fit together is it's own reward.

As for myself, I put a lot of detail work into my setting, but in a very spotty sort of way where I'll throw a ton of work into whatever area currently holds my interest at the moment, only to switch over to a different area as needed, with a lot of sketchy spots in between. With 5000+ years of history (and that's just the recorded stuff, there's a pre-history era that spans anywhere between several thousand and several million years that I'm going to leave deliberately vague) and two worlds, there's plenty of work for me to do, but also enough wiggle room that I can insert new ideas as they occur to me.


----------



## Miskatonic (Mar 2, 2016)

I want to get the story itself taken care of before I start adding in the prose dealing with the worldbuilding elements. I've created enough to have a place to start and if I run into a spot where I need to start brainstorming more content that describes the world then so be it.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 2, 2016)

I did world building as a hobby in its own right before I started writing. I didn't bother too much with the scientific aspect of it though. Instead I focused on the various races and their cultures as well as on magic and magical beasts etc. I drew a few maps to get an idea how the world looks, but I never really thought too much about whether the locations of seas and mountains made sense from a geological perspective - so they probably don't. 

This may bother some readers, but if that's the case, chances are they won't be enjoying the actual story either. My stories are (so far) very character centric. There's no large scale traveling happening and the geography just isn't important to the stories as such. It's enough that it's going to take Roy four weeks to travel from Kul Viller to Tin Jian by train (my world's big, and Roy is pretty bad at planning his trip) and that he'll pass through different climate zones and terrain types on the way.

For the story, the characters he meet along the way are more important.

That said, if you enjoy doing it - go for it. There's bound to be others who enjoy reading stories set in a thoroughly thought out and well grounded world as well.


----------



## Ben (Mar 2, 2016)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> the goats and cocaine are naturally in all the right places.



I'm interested in reading this "cocaine and goats" story!

I'm impressed with your level of detail - I was wondering if you were pulling our collective leg for a minute.

I think the world building is its own reward if you enjoy doing it, so go nuts by all means.

I'm more of a slacker and don't worry to much about making a map beyond what's needed for the current story and think up some basics of the history, which I add to as circumstances in the story inspire or necessitate.


----------



## Miskatonic (Mar 2, 2016)

Svrtnsse said:


> I did world building as a hobby in its own right before I started writing. I didn't bother too much with the scientific aspect of it though. Instead I focused on the various races and their cultures as well as on magic and magical beasts etc. I drew a few maps to get an idea how the world looks, but I never really thought too much about whether the locations of seas and mountains made sense from a geological perspective - so they probably don't.
> 
> This may bother some readers, but if that's the case, chances are they won't be enjoying the actual story either. My stories are (so far) very character centric. There's no large scale traveling happening and the geography just isn't important to the stories as such. It's enough that it's going to take Roy four weeks to travel from Kul Viller to Tin Jian by train (my world's big, and Roy is pretty bad at planning his trip) and that he'll pass through different climate zones and terrain types on the way.
> 
> ...



I lucked out in that the person who made my map was knowledgeable about how to make sure the rivers and mountains match how they would be in real life. 

I don't think it's worth getting too obsessed with the minute details, even if some people want to nitpick everything. I mean look at the popularity of ASOIAF and how preposterous the seasons are in that world.


----------



## Russ (Mar 2, 2016)

World building is very secondary for me.  It only exists to support the story.


----------



## Miskatonic (Mar 2, 2016)

Russ said:


> World building is very secondary for me.  It only exists to support the story.



Also world building tends to mean there is no actual story-writing getting done. I think at times world building can be used as an excuse to avoid actually hunkering down and writing. This is one of the reasons why I'm putting a lot of stuff on the back burner, especially since I have a detailed map, and just getting to the story. 

Eventually I'll have to come up with the various religious institutions, cultural traits unique to different areas, etc., but even that can be accomplished through some straight-forward dialogue.


----------



## Nimue (Mar 2, 2016)

History provides that wealth of detail for me.  I've no desire to try to fabricate something that has already come about organically.  But worldbuilding is not in the spotlight for my writing.  Story is king, and character is its queen.

If you can pull off sweeping omniscient paeans to your world or a scope so broad that all the surrounding details come into focus, more power to you.  But I think it's worth asking whether and how this information will end up in your story.  Unless your goal is to immerse yourself in worldbuilding, which can be an end in itself.

I can tell you one thing, and it's that spending a lot of time or effort will not automatically make something worthwhile; it will, however, make you more likely to cling to its importance because of the investment you've put into it.


----------



## Heliotrope (Mar 2, 2016)

Not. I take the George RR Martin approach which is "make it up as you go along" to serve the story.

But actually, lately I've been writing mostly modern urban fantasy or historical fantasy (or a combo of both) so I've not been doing too much world building at all.


----------



## FifthView (Mar 2, 2016)

One of the benefits of worldbuilding is the fact that the number of story archetypes is rather limited, whereas the number of potential worlds is vast.  Seeing how a particular story archetype will play out differently in a new context can be a major draw for me–although, I love character-based stories for the same reason, seeing how a different character will navigate a familiar story.  This, despite the fact that I also enjoy contemplating the different worlds and characters for themselves apart from whatever story is being told.

The vast number of potential worlds also means that spending a great deal of time on one world lets the rest of the field go fallow.  I have one particular world that has captured my focus for several years now, but recently I had one of those sudden inspirations that really excited me.  The problem is that I couldn't reasonably fit this new story into the world I've been obsessing over for four years.  That world is quite reality-based, but the new story involves magical fairy-like creatures who live underground, with a character-based plot for an MC from that race.  Although I contemplated forcing that story into the world I'd already created, as perhaps an outlier, I realized quickly that would be impossible.  And that's okay.  In my idle time, I do picture different worlds, and although I don't want to detract from the world I've already created, I think that being able to develop multiple very cool worlds can outweigh whatever advantage is gained by putting every ounce of attention on a single world for years at a time. (Obviously, mileage may vary.  I could list a string of authors who have developed a single great world and mined it for many wonderful books.)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't focus on the sciency and mathy parts of the world building. I can't. I don't have the mind nor experience for it. Where I do focus is on legal systems, governments, and certain social structures. But that is because those are in my wheel houses. Even my magic systems are pretty middling so far as detail goes. Except for my one magic system based on property law, but that's a different story. 

However, whenever I do focus on an element of world building it will have a direct  impact on the story or characters. I ignore  anything other than that because it's a waste of time and I prefer to write stories and interesting characters doing interesting things.


----------



## Miskatonic (Mar 2, 2016)

Heliotrope said:


> Not. I take the George RR Martin approach which is "make it up as you go along" to serve the story.
> 
> But actually, lately I've been writing mostly modern urban fantasy or historical fantasy (or a combo of both) so I've not been doing too much world building at all.



Hopefully you'll be better at meeting your deadlines.


----------



## WooHooMan (Mar 2, 2016)

So, has anyone ever came-up with a way to measure world depth?  Also, does your question apply to breadth?  Also, does originality qualify as "depth"?

As far as breadth goes, I've never done anything spacially bigger than a subcontinent.  However, I've built settings from the ground up where the notion of continents or planets are meaningless.  I've had to think-up whole new approaches to cosmology and physics and build the universe from there.  Those are the extreme cases.

As far as depth go, I've gotten pretty deep, I guess.  I try to (for the most part) avoid one-to-one parralels to Earth which means everything is built from scratch.  Which is kind of a hassle because it's hard to convey that info to the readers if you can't say "it's like this thing but different".  
Like I had a setting where most of the population were giant snakes and telepathic trees.  And it's like, what reference do I have to describe the thought process of telepathic trees?


----------



## Chessie (Mar 2, 2016)

Russ said:


> World building is very secondary for me.  It only exists to support the story.


Bingo. Same here. I create settings most of the time. The only fantasy world I've created is Mirovinia, based on Slavic and Alaska native mythology (specifically Athabaskan and some minor Haida). About as far in depth I've gone was to establish culture and principalities, which helps me add realism to the setting's structure.

Other than that, I either make things up or research them as I need to. For example with meals, everyone seems to be eating reindeer stew or baked milk lol. Tedious world building isn't my thing and I honestly don't have time for it. Writing is my focus. About the only things I've had to look up were fashion (and I ended up making something up anyway), weapons like the kindjal, or monetary system which I made up as well because it's a fantasy world and shouldn't resemble ours imo.


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2016)

My worldbuilding is so in-depth that over three quarters of it never even make it into the story. I love creating worlds that feel as real as our own, with as much internal consistency and attention to detail as possible. Sometimes this cripples my writing ability, as I can feel lost if I don't have a complete basis for what I'm writing. Anthropology is a big interest of mine, so I take a lot of time building the cultures involved in my stories and figuring out all their aspects, from religion and government to what an average person's daily life looks like. It's just so much fun.


----------



## Gurkhal (Mar 2, 2016)

Heliotrope said:


> Not. I take the George RR Martin approach which is "make it up as you go along" to serve the story.
> 
> But actually, lately I've been writing mostly modern urban fantasy or historical fantasy (or a combo of both) so I've not been doing too much world building at all.



I'm kind of sitting in this boat as well. I create the basic fundaments of the setting and then create the details for the story as I need it. This is mostly to avoid painting myself into a corner with the planning that requires me to know the basics of the world before I start to plan the story and create the details.


----------



## Velka (Mar 2, 2016)

Shallow, like a puddle. What needs to be created to serve the story is, and that is when I'll devote time, detail, and research. Everything that doesn't fall inside the story doesn't exist because it doesn't need to.


----------



## Trick (Mar 2, 2016)

I world build in my head and I write on paper. Eventually, it may drive me mad. On the bright side, maybe I'll be as popular as Poe by then. Dead in a gutter but making bookoo bucks.

I tend to have a story idea, which by it's nature dictates whether it's in our world or another. If in another, I design the world in my head while I outline the story. I occasionally make a list of cultures, scientific facts & theories, religions and historical events to research for reference in fleshing out the world. Once the story is outlined, I set it aside and dive into research but I rarely write anything else down. Little notes at most. Much like the story, from all the info floating around the old thought box, a world coalesces in my head and it works as a backdrop to the story without dictating any major changes. 

Then I write the story. If it dictates changes to the world, I make them within reason. Sometimes the world squeezes the story in a way I didn't expect and it works out very well.

I once made the mistake of world-building for 8 years. I got 18 chapters of one book done in that time. Then I lost the only copy of those chapters. It kinda killed world building for me. On the bright side, I learned how to world-build at a much faster pace and I didn't have to learn the hard way that what I wrote in those chapters sucked. I'm sure it did but it doesn't torture me.

Write the story. If world-building is a hobby, enjoy it. But if you want to make money writing, put world-building on the back burner and get words about characters on the page.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Mar 2, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I don't focus on the sciency and mathy parts of the world building. I can't. I don't have the mind nor experience for it. Where I do focus is on legal systems, governments, and certain social structures. But that is because those are in my wheel houses. Even my magic systems are pretty middling so far as detail goes. Except for my one magic system based on property law, but that's a different story.
> 
> However, whenever I do focus on an element of world building it will have a direct  impact on the story or characters. I ignore  anything other than that because it's a waste of time and I prefer to write stories and interesting characters doing interesting things.



Everything that was said here is exactly how I approach world building.The scientific aspects aren't important to me, because it's a fantasy realm. I can do whatever I want in that regard. I just choose not to focus on it. I care more about the sociological aspect of world building. Languages, the lands, history, government, all that fun stuff.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 2, 2016)

You guys, what about magic systems? How in depth do others go in that? I never explain anything. Things just happen. I typically have no idea what kind of magic will go into a story when I start writing it, although I stick close to the mythology inspiring the WIP.


----------



## Nimue (Mar 2, 2016)

Magic is one of the few areas that I think about in detail before I start writing, just because I like it so much.  I try to know what it can or can't do, how people practice it, and where they believe that it comes from. (Attempts at scientifically explaining magic never ring true for me, either reading or writing.) Most important for me, though, is knowing how the magic _feels_ and what kind of imagery I want to use to describe it.  That's really necessary to begin writing about it.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Mar 2, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> You guys, what about magic systems? How in depth do others go in that? I never explain anything. Things just happen. I typically have no idea what kind of magic will go into a story when I start writing it, although I stick close to the mythology inspiring the WIP.



Good question. I actually have to explain my magic system for my book, because it's about an elf who comes in contact with a magical artifact and gains a magical ability from it. But I don't think it'll be necessary to go into intimate detail. I'll just cover what the reader absolutely _has_ to know.


----------



## Trick (Mar 2, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> You guys, what about magic systems? How in depth do others go in that?



Magic systems are often the inspiration for stories, in my case. I'll idly imagine some cool kind of magic and then a character using said magic and voila! A story is born. So, it's quite integral but its development beyond that is more like my world building. It takes a back seat but I try to keep it logical and explained within the context of the story. I can get into trouble if I like the magic system too much because I'll start info dumping. Whenever that happens I will step away and take notes on the magic only, for a bit, usually during related research. That helps cleanse my pallet enough to get back to writing.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 2, 2016)

Magic system creation depends for me. I usually have quite a bit of detail, but then the magic is almost a character in the story and can cause problems and solve them too. One example of this would be my property law world I am working on. However, if I don't want that I have simple magic systems that do simple things (like the ability to manipulate motion and gravity) and never explain why it works, just how.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 2, 2016)

I've created a magic system. It's not particularly deep, but it's well enough developed that it puts limitations on what is and what isn't practically possible to do for a wielder. In theory anything is possible.
I don't go into detail about it in the stories - not that there's been much magic happening - but I know how to deal with it once I need it.


----------



## zizban (Mar 2, 2016)

For world building, it depends. If its taking place in a small area I generally don't spend a lot of time world building. For more encompassing works, I do enough world building to make things consistent. It really depends. For my assassin series I did some basic stuff then went writing since it's such a large single entity that's been pretty static for a few thousands years. My epic fantasy is much more detailed since it has so many cultures and a very long, complex history.

My magic systems are always detailed with set rules, limitations and who can use it and when.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 2, 2016)

Making this a dichotomy--world-building versus story-telling--feels too easy to me. In the I-make-it-up-as-I-go [IMIUAIG] crowd, you admit to spending time making things up. So, technically, that's time spent world-building, not writing. And let us not overlook time spent editing, as in fixing all the consistency issues because IMIUAIG. So, more time.

On the other side, the world-builders [WB -- a much simpler acronym!] still have to write stuff. They write words down. Sometimes those words even find their way into stories.

I believe the argument here ... no real argument, just discussion ... centers on *wasted* time. It's the words that never make it into story that is the issue, though I also see an argument that the mere distraction of WB can undercut story-telling efficiency. 

But let me offer a _via media_. In keeping with a current fad, let us call it Mindful world-building. That is, I don't necessarily invent dwarves whole cloth, spending weeks or years in laying out all the details, as if I were prepping to DM a game. But when I get into a story that appears to require a dwarf, I take some time to sketch out details about appearance, culture, habits, idiosyncracies, relations with other races, etc. I do this in order to understand my dwarf. And that sketching can take, well, weeks. Not years.

The only criticism I would level at the WBs is if they built a world ... and _never_ wrote. I hereby reference my sig file.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Mar 2, 2016)

As deep as it needs to be. I tend to focus mostly on history and culture, since both these things affect the characters and their worldviews. Geography is something else I focus on because of its effect on history, culture, as well as keeping the timing of events in a story consistent. Magic is something I only focus on to the extent that I can limit it from being overpowered.


----------



## Drakevarg (Mar 2, 2016)

As for magic, I don't really have a magic "system" really in that as far as my world is concerned magic is just part of how the natural laws work. There's no "mana" or what have you, the idea that magic is a separate thing from the scientific method would just be considered a nonsense sentiment in this world. That said, it's a world where on a bad day something as basic as spatial reasoning can be as temperamental as psychology in localized areas.

That said, I do have a few basic hard rules in place as to what magic can't do, ever, in any circumstance. They're kind of the in-universe equivalent of the Laws of Thermodynamics. They exist partially to keep me from using magic as plot hole-filling fairy dust, and partially just because you need some ground rules in place or everything can fall apart because it turns out the entire world around your story was secretly a game of Calvinball.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Mar 3, 2016)

Ben (phone won't let me quote)- An MCs village, where the story begins, is known for two things: the woolly goats that climb on the huts to eat the grass from the rooftops, and the soft warm animal hats woven from the wool. That MC's best friend is from a tropical kingdom that cultivates coca leaves as a major export.


----------



## Nimue (Mar 3, 2016)

In those details, you could literally be describing areas in South and Mesoamerica.  Where does starting with plate tectonics and climactic cycles get you that beginning with Mesoamerican cultures as a base doesn't?

To be clear, I think it could be good practice to be highly familiar with the details of the real geography and culture that you're using as a starting point.  I don't entirely understand trying to reinvent the wheel as far as biomes or basic civilizations go.  Or am I misinterpreting your work process?


----------



## CrystalCHTriple (Mar 3, 2016)

I aim to be accurate with _mundane_ matters, save for exceptional things, of course. Sudano-Sahelianesque architecture will not be found in my tropical or temperate regions unless someone had more money than sense of utility. No one will be domesticating large carnivorous animals or growing dates in pseudo-Scandinavia without explicit magical intervention. I also want to be accurate with my astrobiology, all things considered... still haven't mastered that advanced planetary science book yet.


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2016)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Ben (phone won't let me quote)- An MCs village, where the story begins, is known for two things: the woolly goats that climb on the huts to eat the grass from the rooftops, and the soft warm animal hats woven from the wool. That MC's best friend is from a tropical kingdom that cultivates coca leaves as a major export.



That sounds great


----------



## AndrewLowe (Mar 3, 2016)

I generally just take notes as I write so I have ideas to expand upon later.  For example, I introduce a character in the first page of my current manuscript.  I've alluded to him a couple of times so far, but I already have plans to make him a main character in subsequent works.  When I introduced a coven of hedge-mages (who happen to be the only real magical entities mentioned so far), I started taking notes on how their system works.  It's all based around the lunar calendar--spells are either waxing or waning and only work during their respective part of the lunar cycle.  The new moon is referred to as the 'black night', where no spells work.  Following along my research into pagan/wiccan practices, I've created a somewhat realistic ritual for this somber night.  Once upon a time, there was a 'Grimoire of the New Moon', but it's long faded into legend.

I planned none of these things while I was writing.  I just expanded on them for reference in future chapters.  Right now I'm thinking about maybe introducing a rival coven of witches that learns of the aforementioned coven's inability to cast spells on the day of the New Moon.  Perhaps all of them except for a vengeful young girl who just joined the coven will be slaughtered??  As my story takes place in the modern world, the girl is kept in by her parents and misses the ceremony, believing that it isn't important enough to defy her family.  And here I go worldbuilding in this thread.  D*mmit, Andrew!


----------



## AndrewLowe (Mar 3, 2016)

CrystalCHTriple said:


> I also want to be accurate with my astrobiology, all things considered... still haven't mastered that advanced planetary science book yet.



Right!  I do that all the time with research.  I get all these really complex books trying to add elements to my stories, but then just end up getting bewildered as I'm not entirely certain how to fit quantum astrophysics or fractal biochemics into my magic system!


----------



## Jim Aikin (Mar 3, 2016)

There was a period in SF (probably inspired by Dune) where a lot of authors wrote about "planets" that were all one type of region -- a desert world, a jungle world, a world of endless grass plains. A friend of mine (naming no names, but he was a pro, now departed) once presented a draft to a critique group that dealt with a world that was apparently all glacial moraine. Oh, and in another critique group a fellow presented a story about a planet that was cubical rather than spherical. This guy was into the hard sciences, but I don't think he had ever considered how atmospheric dynamics would work on a cube, or gravity either.

The only world we know much about is a very complex place! Modeling a world in fiction is not a slam-dunk. Right now I'm working on a fantasy series that's not set on Earth, and I've had to confront (or, frankly, dodge) the question of axial tilt. Are there seasons? If so, there's axial tilt. Either that or an elliptical orbit, and trying to introduce orbital dynamics into a world with elves and dragons might be a poor fit.


----------



## AndrewLowe (Mar 3, 2016)

Jim Aikin said:


> The only world we know much about is a very complex place! Modeling a world in fiction is not a slam-dunk. Right now I'm working on a fantasy series that's not set on Earth, and I've had to confront (or, frankly, dodge) the question of axial tilt. Are there seasons? If so, there's axial tilt. Either that or an elliptical orbit, and trying to introduce orbital dynamics into a world with elves and dragons might be a poor fit.



Nobody did it better than Frank though!  Anyways, in fantasy I find it a bit more lenient.  If you're making any effort to make a plausible world, you're doing more than most already.  Of course, there's the whole 'Science Fantasy' genre a-la-Gene Wolfe.  I find those sorts of novels extremely interesting even though they are certainly too stretched to be considered hard sci-fi.  Still, I find Gene Wolfe (alongside Frank Herbert and George R.R. Martin) to be among the most adept world builders of the last 50 years.


----------



## AndrewLowe (Mar 3, 2016)

Also, welcome to the forum!
I've found it super helpful since I joined.  I'm working on my second manuscript right now, and this at least seems like a more productive way to waste time.  I hope you enjoy


----------



## CrystalCHTriple (Mar 4, 2016)

AndrewLowe said:


> Right!  I do that all the time with research.  I get all these really complex books trying to add elements to my stories, but then just end up getting bewildered as I'm not entirely certain how to fit quantum astrophysics or fractal biochemics into my magic system!



My problems with the book are it does not have examples in the chapters and does not have correct answers in the back. No odd numbers... nothing! And even though it says _advanced_, the material does not require a physics or mathematics degree as it is an undergraduate textbook, a textbook with scant explanations... irritating. There is a lot of information about planets, however.

As for mixing magic and science, I do not bother because the line between science fiction and fantasy will be blurred quickly. I, at most, keep in mind scientific concepts. For example, I have magic material that could be shaped into something akin to our circuitry.


----------



## indonesiancat (Mar 4, 2016)

At the very least I consider the basic ''warmer around the center, colder the closer the poles. I've figured out that I'm going to need quite big distances between the different types off regions. On the scientific aspect at least. But I only try to have this big world as a free idea basket.


----------

